# Glass Co2 Diffuser



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All,

I was just wondering if any one was selling glass C02 diffusers in the GTA? I know a few Big Al's offer more then the basic Al's stock, or preferably an independent?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I might still have one. 








Same as in picture, only used. 5 bucks.
comes with suction cup.


----------

